# COFFEE



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I drink quite a lot of coffee and like it strong and black. I am now thinking of getting a machine.

Any recommendations?

Rob....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

robden said:


> I drink quite a lot of coffee and like it strong and black. I am now thinking of getting a machine.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Rob....












:biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nespresso basic machine (Inissia) plus an Aerolatte (electric mini-whisk for about £10).

Using this (with a double shot of Ristretto pods) I can make the best café con leche/meia de leite I have had outside Spain or Portugal.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

AVO said:


> Nespresso basic machine (Inissia) plus an Aerolatte (electric mini-whisk for about £10).
> 
> Using this (with a double shot of Ristretto pods) I can make the best café con leche/meia de leite I have had outside Spain or Portugal.


 Not for me thanks. Not with cow juice or any form of sweetener.



BondandBigM said:


> :biggrin:


 Had one of these once but turned out to be very expensive to run.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In a small bar I used to go to often they would just shovel in a couple of heaped spoons of ground coffee in a glass, pour boiling water in and let it settle for a minute or two.

Best cup of coffee around.



These days I just use a small one cup cafetiere rather than get a last mouthfull of the coffee grounds.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

If you don't mind grounds in your cup, Greek/Turkish/Cypriot coffee is to die for!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A MACHINE... :angry: :laugh:

I love coffee, and need a good Italian coffee to start my day off. I say Italian because my favourite mornings start with a visit to Luna Rossa at the harbour where I know them and the regulars. At home, I would never use anything except perhaps an on-the-hob Expresso coffee-maker, which my living-in-Sicily brother swears by, or a simple plunger cafetiere. In fact, BondandBigM probably has the right idea, and although I myself do use plain old Lyons coffee bags, I have no problem with just pouring hot water on the coffee and then straining out the grouts when you drink it.

As a matter of interest, has anyone heard of the cold-coffee method? I have heard that this makes lovely coffee and you can keep it for a while in the fridge, using it when needed.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> At home, I would never use anything except perhaps an on-the-hob Expresso coffee-maker


 Good call, jogged my increasingly dreadful memory !!!

:huh:

An old aunt of mine had an old steel coffee percolator which she used on the stove, water in the bottom half ground coffee in the top ???


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> :biggrin:


 If that is your spare machine then I will take it off your hands. :clap:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Get yourself some of these...best coffee around! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> :biggrin:


 Possibly more expensive to run than a Tassimo.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

richy176 said:


> If that is your spare machine then I will take it off your hands. :clap:


 More wishful thinking on my part, Big M is short, ginger and an OAP but hey ho

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

AVO said:


> If you don't mind grounds in your cup, Greek/Turkish/Cypriot coffee is to die for!


 Oh yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I have one of these, because I like strong black coffee, not this designer poncy 'Double-decaff-extra-dicksplash-with-a-cream-cheese-float' pish.

I make standard filter coffee or standard espresso


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I went for a modern min purely because I love Lavazza coffee and that is what it takes. If you are getting a coffee machine, I'd recommend getting an ex display model. You get them loads and loads cheaper and it's unlikely they have been switched on before, let alone used


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

So Roger, I won't be round to your's then. I thought three-in-one was a sort of oil,,, :laugh:

I also like Lavazza coffee, Muddy, but surely you can buy the ground Lavazza as is where you are, or at least the beans, so that you can make your own delicioso Italian coffee.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Have you thought about getting one of these. Very fast, easy to use and clean.

I wanted a machine before but certainly not for only black coffee.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I use a tassimo machine.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a nespresso and love it but the pods produce so much waste so was thinking about an aeropress like above


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

For me a Francis Francis ,best Italian machine but pricey with Colombian beans

Tom


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> More wishful thinking on my part, Big M is short, ginger and an OAP but hey ho
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Nothing wrong with short, ginger and an OAP... :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The versatility of Nespresso...

Café con leche










Café con Laphroaig...










Café-Calva...










:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Nothing wrong with short, ginger and an OAP... :biggrin:


 When I go into my kitchen I recognize my vintage coffee maker right away, because it hasn't been modified extensively over the years.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a La Pavoni Europiccola, a manual lever espresso machine. More of an art than a convenience. Generic pic below...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I wonder if most of these machines last more than two weeks before being consigned to 'that' cupboard that houses all the other paraphernalia that have become kitchen 'ornaments'....the 'Nutri Bullet'...(WTF?), the sandwich toaster, the blender, the electric carving knife, the water heater, the juicer...etc...etc, that you thought were a good idea, and you revert to the good old jar of Nescafé Gold Blend and a kettle? :hmmm9uh: :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I know what you mean, Rog. I don't have all of those things but there are a couple that don't get used: the steamer; the food processor; and strangely enough the kettle since I got the Nespresso machine. That is because I don't drink tea. Things that always get used are the sandwich toaster, the ordinary toaster, the slow cooker, the bread maker and of course the Nespresso. Before I moved to this system I had a couple of espresso coffee machines and didn't get on with them. I also have a mini oven which is superb when you are cooking for one.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I wonder if most of these machines last more than two weeks before being consigned to 'that' cupboard that houses all the other paraphernalia that have become kitchen 'ornaments'....the 'Nutri Bullet'...(WTF?), the sandwich toaster, the blender, the electric carving knife, the water heater, the juicer...etc...etc, that you thought were a good idea, and you revert to the good old jar of Nescafé Gold Blend and a kettle? :hmmm9uh: :laugh:


 There are only the essentials in my/our (my!) kitchen... A big multi-oven cooker, toaster, kettle, food processor, espresso machine and the wife's sandwich toaster. If it doesn't get used, it gets given away.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Slightly off topic, and I apologise to the OP....the most used 'weird' gadget that we have is a 'slow cooker'. This has provided me (OK....and 'er indoors) with countless, perfectly prepared meals. Just chuck everything in (meat, veg, potatoes seasoning and a very little water) as you leave the house in the morning....and come home to a perfectly prepared stew/casserole whatever you want to call it in the evening. Not for all year use, as in the summer months we tend to eat a lot of salad, but as the autumn evenings draw in, will have to retrieve from the cupboard of 'kitchen antiques'....until it returns next March...... :laugh:


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a Delonghi Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine and I am very happy with it.

Relatively expensive to buy, but convenient, and also cheap to run.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I wonder if most of these machines last more than two weeks before being consigned to 'that' cupboard that houses all the other paraphernalia that have become kitchen 'ornaments'....the 'Nutri Bullet'...(WTF?), the sandwich toaster, the blender, the electric carving knife, the water heater, the juicer...etc...etc, that you thought were a good idea, and you revert to the good old jar of Nescafé Gold Blend and a kettle? :hmmm9uh: :laugh:


 Because I mainly drink filter coffee and my mum knows how much I like it, I am dreading her buying me one of these Nespresso/Tossimo things for Christmas. I have only just managed to get rid of the bloody breadmaker she got me a couple of years back.. :scared:


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

What do you want to spend on it ?

Do you want espresso shots, or more regular coffee ?

If espresso, I'd go for something like the Rancilio Silvia, a true classic.

If regular coffee, I'm entirely charmed by the manual devices like the Hario V60.

And do not forget, as any coffee enthusiast will tell you, a decent coffee grinder is more important for a good result than the machine.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

No good asking me I tried coffee when I was about 4 , I think and not a drop more has passed my lips in 56 years since :biggrin:

they are talking about coffee on the one show as I type!

deano


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I bit the bullet and bought a Nespresso a couple of days ago. "Heathen!" I hear you coffee connoisseurs shout.

Anyway 'tis done now. Quite impressed. Quick, no fuss and no mess. I am currently working my way through 16 samples. I haven't found one that was really horrible yet but also I haven't found one that I like enough, to make me go and buy and use as my everyday coffee.

Yesterday a friend came round for a chat and a catch-up. I asked if she wanted coffee and she said "Yes please,but only white."

Now this got me thinking?!?

Instead of putting water in the machine, anyone tried putting milk in the dispenser? Will it still work? Shall I try it?

Any opinions?

Rob....


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

robden said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and bought a Nespresso a couple of days ago. "Heathen!" I hear you coffee connoisseurs shout.
> 
> Anyway 'tis done now. Quite impressed. Quick, no fuss and no mess. I am currently working my way through 16 samples. I haven't found one that was really horrible yet but also I haven't found one that I like enough, to make me go and buy and use as my everyday coffee.
> 
> ...


 I'd check the instructions though I've got a feeling you shouldn't put milk through the machine. Some of the machines come with milk frothers separately. I noticed your last message was about 2 weeks ago, did you try putting milk in, I'd be interested to know how it turned out if so.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Muddy D said:


> I'd check the instructions though I've got a feeling you shouldn't put milk through the machine. Some of the machines come with milk frothers separately. I noticed your last message was about 2 weeks ago, did you try putting milk in, I'd be interested to know how it turned out if so.


 No. I was advised not to, as cleaning out, it would be hard to get all the milk out, and it could go bad and ruin the machine.

Rob....


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

robden said:


> No. I was advised not to, as cleaning out, it would be hard to get all the milk out, and it could go bad and ruin the machine.
> 
> Rob....


 Wise choice in my opinion. If your coffee machine doesn't have a milk frothing thingy, you could always get one of these.

http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Milk-Frother/34-4075?gclid=CNPjn_n3gdACFUY8Gwod0YMD4A


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes. I have tried coffee from various machines and ultimately I always go back to Gold Blend


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Get yourself some of these...best coffee around! :thumbsup:


 ASDA have five sachet packs for 50p. I just bought a bag full. 10p for a cuppa is a bit of a bargain for work were the machine takes 20p for a not very good coffee.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> ASDA have five sachet packs for 50p. I just bought a bag full. 10p for a cuppa is a bit of a bargain for work were the machine takes 20p for a not very good coffee.


 Terrible stuff. They have dried "cow's juice" in.

I only have cow's juice on cereal.

Rob....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

robden said:


> Terrible stuff. They have dried "cow's juice" in.
> 
> I only have cow's juice on cereal.
> 
> Rob....


 What was the first person to milk a cow thinking? :huh:

I can confess I get more intimidated by a coffee menu than a wine list. All I know is never drink hotel room coffee, which looks suspiciously like what @BondandBigM has chosen


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

If anyone is interested i have an Aeropress that is now surplus to requirements (can stay at home and use the machine) yours for the price of the post or pick it up.

David


----------

